
Severe drought has forced thriving farmers to leave in search of wage labour - ycombonator
https://scroll.in/article/919224/how-an-unyielding-drought-has-forced-once-thriving-andhra-farmers-to-leave-in-search-of-wage-labour
======
Fjolsvith
In India.

